

Morgan Missen to Start Silicon Valley Talent Agency - bmull
http://allthingsd.com/20120529/morgan-missen-departs-foursquare-to-start-silicon-valley-talent-agency/

======
bmull
Morgan is amazing. She's helped Google, Twitter, and Foursquare hire amazing
talent and now she's offering her expertise to all startups. Can't wait to see
how this grows!

